

Mt. Gox kept exchange open despite knowledge of large-scale theft - drewjaja
http://www.cso.com.au/article/540432/mt_gox_kept_exchange_open_despite_knowledge_large-scale_theft_filing_suggests/

======
singularityyy
Isn't doing this against the law in the US or Japan? These things are just not
acceptable. Karpeles needs to go to jail for a very long time

